# hard painful lump in groin...?



## OTmama (May 2, 2006)

I was lying in bed moments ago, just finished nursing my DS and I noticed a hard painful lump (size of a large pea) in my groin. It's on the left side between the pubic bone and thigh - along the underwear line. Now that I have been pressing on it it is a bit sore and the area around it aches some.

I have been really tired the last few weeks and am getting over some lingering stomach discomfort (my son had a 24 hour stomach bug a few days ago, and others in my family have had similar symptoms to mine, so I don't think it is related) but otherwise fine.

Likely this is a lymph node? Anyone?

I'm the anxious sort, especially at night (long story) so I hope someone responds


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

imo it's a blind pimple. That's why it is so sore when you mess with it.
That area is prone to that sort of problems. I would not worry about it. Take hot showers and use some hot compresses if it bothers you. Let it come to a head.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I would assume it is a swollen node and you're fighting off something. Sudden and painful and only one are good signs. Most of these are just infection reactions. It should be gone in the next few weeks to 1.5 months give or take. I just wanted you to know it takes a while for those to go down. If it's still there in a couple of months, have it checked out.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Honestly, I think it's a pimple or an ingrown hair. You can try to speed it along by putting hot wet washcloths on the spot and hoping it comes to a "head", at which point you could squeeze it, but don't do that until it's ready, then do it cleanly (sterilize the spot first, perhaps with rubbing alcohol, etc.).

If it lasts a long time, then you might want to see a doctor, but I'm guessing it will be done within a few days. Just painful until then.


----------



## babblingbrook (Dec 6, 2007)

I would take a warm bath and an anti-inflammatory, and see if that helps.
Could it be a bartholin cyst? (Although I think that involves a different area.)
I'm sure it's okay. I know how it is to be worried about something like that though.


----------



## OTmama (May 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your responses!

It is not a pimple - it is deeper then that, and feels almost bone hard. It does not move under my fingers. It's shape is quite distinct, not soft or swollen feeling at the edges, and it isn't really painful unless pressed, except that I am aware of it (if I think about it) occasionally when I walk.

Maybe a swollen node, though I would think that would feel softer???

I don't take anything OTC, but will up my vit c intake for a few days and see if it changes.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

It's a swollen lymph node. I think I recall from Taking Charge of your Fertility (or The Infertility Cure) that the lymph nodes there tend to swell at one point in your cycle - ovulation? Maybe on the side that ovulates?

But if you've been sick, that's another indicator that it's a lymph node. Hot compresses and baths probably wouldn't hurt. May help.


----------

